

Show HN: Full Stack Entrepreneur – A Full Stack Guide To Entrepreneurship - xpop2027
http://fullstackentrepreneur.co/

======
mkremer90
Seems like a great concept for a book, however, perhaps just a little bit more
detail on the landing page? I definitely know that this is the route you
should be taking (per Nathan Barry, if you haven't read Authority, check it
out), but I'd like to see just a little more detail.

~~~
soundlab
Seems like they're leveraging the buzzword "full stack" to build an email list
for a product that doesn't exist.

------
irmbrady
What are you showing, exactly? All I see is a sign up page for a book which
may or may not be finished soon.

------
captn3m0
It would be far better if there were a table of contents on this page.

